
Ask HN: What password manager do you use? - metah
What password manager do you use?
======
jamespullar
Here's some recent threads where this was already asked:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22534520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22534520)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13721664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13721664)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050294)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20204018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20204018)

------
Hackbraten
1Password. [https://1password.com](https://1password.com)

------
batisteo
Bitwarden [https://bitwarden.com/](https://bitwarden.com/) Firefox extension,
standalone desktop app, CLI. Could be self-hosted (third-party). Most of it is
Open Source.

------
pwg
PasswordGorilla:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

------
benologist
Locally hosted version of [https://app.keeweb.info](https://app.keeweb.info)
configured with a cloud storage provider.

